# Anyone do sprinkler wells ??



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

I wanted to check on here for any reccommendations. I am needing to have a well put in for my sprinklers. I am currently on city water, and hardly have any pressure. I am wanting someone todo some alterations to the existing system, and install a well, pump, etc...

Let me know if anyone has any suggestions,

Thanks, Jeff


----------



## TUBBLAWNS (Feb 18, 2008)

Clydes Well Service. Your pressure problem could possibly be fixed without the well, unless you just want a well for other reasons. City water hook-ups generally offer the pressure needed to run an irrigation system. Again, it could be possible to fix your pressure problem without the well.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I am fixing to get ready to install my own well and pump. But I don't need to go below 25 feet for good water. That's one good thing about living on a swamp. So I am going to wash it down. Hell I hit water digging with a post hole digger at 4-5 feet.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the input, I will give clydes a call. As for my well, I have no idea how deep it will have to be, we live in Milton, North of Willard Norris.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Gump (6/9/2008)* As for my well, I have no idea how deep it will have to be, we live in Milton, North of Willard Norris.


With any companythat installs a well, they should know about where the water table isin your area. They have to give you a quote based on what they think the depth of the water table is and how far they will have to go for clean water. So most know about how far they will have to go down. You can probably ask them when they giveyou a quote.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks agin for the advice.

Gump...Out


----------



## 97bandit (May 12, 2008)

PM sent.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Telum Piscis (6/9/2008)*I am fixing to get ready to install my own well and pump. But I don't need to go below 25 feet for good water. That's one good thing about living on a swamp. So I am going to wash it down. Hell I hit water digging with a post hole digger at 4-5 feet.


I had a well over on the west side at 25 ft and I got plenty of water. The big problem was with iron in the water every place the water touched brick or concrete it would stain it red. And I mean really bad red. So I put the well at 60 feet and the water was crystal clear and drinkable.


----------

